

Samuel T. Cohen, Neutron Bomb Inventor, Dies at 89 - bootload
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/12/02/us/02cohen.html?_r=1&ref=science&pagewanted=print

======
bootload
_"... In recent years, Mr. Cohen prominently warned of a black market
substance called red mercury, supposedly capable of compressing fusion
materials to detonate a nuclear device as small as a baseball — ideal for
terrorists. ..."_

I thought red mercury was fiction?

